# Smoked Pork Butt on Mini WSM



## texas ray (Aug 18, 2013)

*Preparing Smoker & Coals.  This Mini WSM is so efficient.  This is my third smoke and I still have a bit of Stub's Charcoal in the 1 Bag that was used.*













1 Preparing Smoker and Coals.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*Before rubbing the mustard and Worchestershire Sauce, I tenderized the Butt using a meat fork and punched hole on both lean and fat sides.  After this I applied the mustard and Worchestershire Sauce on the surface and worked it into the Butt.  I would have used the Pirates Gold Marinade in place of the W-Sauce, but the daughter doesn't like Soy Sauce.*













2 Sauce & Rub Butt.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*Pork Butt Plastic Wrapped and Refridgerated Overnight. I leave the rub off at this point because the sodium/salt content with pull the juices out of the meat.*













3 Butt Sauced, Rubbed, & Wrapped.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*Removed from Refridgerator and rubbed with Simply Marvelous Sweet Seductions Rub.  I usually remove the Fat Cap from the Butt, but on this smoke decided to try leaving the Fat Cap on and placing the Fat side down to protect the underside from burning.  The Pork Butt has plenty of fat to keep it from drying out during the smoke.  NOTE:  I do not do this for Brisket, I always place the Fat Side Up!*













4 Rub Butt.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013


















5 Simply Marvelous Sweet Seductions Rub.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*Place Hot Coal onto Unlit Charcoal and Pecan & Apple Wood Chunks*.













6 Coals Hot.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*Steel Pizza Pan Modification in place.*













7 Pizza Pan Cover.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*Smoking Begins - Note another modification - One eyelet each for upper & lower rack to insert temperature probes.*













8 Smoking Begins.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*Butt was spritzed with Apple, Mango, Peach Juice beginning at 3 hrs. into smoke.*













9 Butt Spritzed.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*Pork Butt Reached 160 Degrees in about 6 hrs. - Pulled, Double Wrapped and Placed back in Smoker.*













10 Butt 160 Deg. Ready to Wrap.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*When double wrapping, put in some Apple, Mango, Peach Juice, some more Sweet Seductions Rub, Butter, and Fresh Pineapple Slices.*













11 Wrap Contents.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*Here are the fresh Pineapple Slices.  This was added because of a momentary idea because our daughter had a fresh Pineapple by her juicer.*













12 Fresh Pineapple Added.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*When the Pork Butt was complete, the Money Muscle was removed and sliced.  This was main entree' for Supper!  It was tender and done to perfection!*













13 Money Muscle.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013


















14 Money Muscle.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*Mac slicing Money Muscle.*













15 Slicing Money Muscle.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*Supper served!*













16 Supper Ready.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013


















17 Supper Ready.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*Remaining Pork Butt.*













18 Remaining But.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*Remaining Pork Butt being sliced by Son-in-Law, Mac - Mr. Mac on this forum.*













19 Slicing.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*He did a good job slicing!*













20 Butt Sliced.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*Smoke Ring!*













21 Smoke Ring.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013






*Mac chopped the rest for some good sandwiches.*













22 Chopped Pork.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow Ray!  Looking awesome,  and looks like you got bit by the mini bug. :))


----------



## texas ray (Aug 18, 2013)

FWIsmoker:  The more I use this little workhorse, the better I like it.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 18, 2013)

The more you post the more I want one.    Look awesome.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ray..    looking good bub...  I was looking at your pics of the set up...  you put the pizza pan on first and then set the pot on top of the pizza pan ?  from the pics it looks like a gap between the two...  air control is working good for ya ?


----------



## texas ray (Aug 18, 2013)

C Farmer - You won't be disappointed.  Go for it!


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 18, 2013)

Keith I use a pan that I use from the lid.. Just like the pizza pan and it works great. No problem with a seal at all. 













pydu5u8u.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Aug 18, 2013






I only use it once in a while.. Mostly I use only the steamer


----------



## texas ray (Aug 18, 2013)

JckDaniels 07:  I loaded the pan onto the smoker at 330 AM this morning.  I didn't notice untlil daylight that the Pizza Pan was cocked to one side.  It caused no problem, but I did re-position it. The Pizza Pan fits the Smokey Joe Base just as if it were engineered to fit it.













35 Steel Pizza Pan Diffuser.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 18, 2013


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 18, 2013)

Texas Ray said:


> JckDaniels 07:  I loaded the pan onto the smoker at 330 AM this morning.  I didn't notice untlil daylight that the Pizza Pan was cocked to one side.  It caused no problem, but I did re-position it. The Pizza Pan fits the Smokey Joe Base just as if it were engineered to fit it.


Ray that is awesome the pan fits so well. What happened to your original pot lid, did it come with one?


----------



## texas ray (Aug 19, 2013)

FWIsmoker:  The wife will be using it on one of her large cast iron skillets when needed.


----------



## texas ray (Aug 19, 2013)

*The Temperature Probe Eyelets* - Some may want to incorporate this modification.  It's cheap and works. I added two on my mini, one for the top rack (see it between the handle) and one for the bottom rack. I will be putting these on my WSM Bullet 22.5 when we return home.  I got the idea from JIRodriguez on this forum -- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94076/wsm-mods

Note:  The threaded insert must be kept short in order to insert temperature probes that are curved.  Here is the type hardware I bought at Home Depot for about $6 -- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94076/lightbox/post/819257/id/149012













23 Temp Probe Eyelets.JPG



__ texas ray
__ Aug 19, 2013


----------



## webowabo (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks great Ray! I like all the sweetness you added to the pork. It had a lot going in.. but it sounds good!
I looked for some eyelets at Depot.. I never found anything small enough for my probe wires...and I couldnt find anyon eyto help that day..
Is the pizza pan your only diffuser you used in this cook? Just curious cause I just cut the bottom out on my steamer pot (I just had holes drilled before).


----------



## webowabo (Aug 19, 2013)

Texas Ray said:


> *The Temperature Probe Eyelets* - Some may want to incorporate this modification.  It's cheap and works. I added two on my mini, one for the top rack (see it between the handle) and one for the bottom rack. I will be putting these on my WSM Bullet 22.5 when we return home.  I got the idea from JIRodriguez on this forum -- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94076/wsm-mods
> 
> Note:  The threaded insert must be kept short in order to insert temperature probes that are curved.  Here is the type hardware I bought at Home Depot for about $6 -- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94076/lightbox/post/819257/id/149012
> 
> ...


You wrote this while I was typing my last post..... very wierd..like you read my mind..lol..thanks its perfect!


----------



## texas ray (Aug 19, 2013)

Ol' Mikey:  The pizza pan was the only diffuser used and it worked great.  With the bottom open and using the pizza pan as the diffuser, the heat will really climb.  Initially I let it rise to 270 and then brought it back down to 230. With the fat down on the pork butt, the bottom of the butt is guarded from burning and the fat rendering hits the hot coals for a flavorful smoke coming back up on the meat.


----------

